# Wobbler lackiert wie versiegeln?



## gopalfreak (30. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir in den Staaten KnockOffs von MegaBass Wobblern bestellt und hatte heute bei dem schlechten Wetter dank einem Kollegen für einen Abend zum 1. mal eine Airbrush-Pistole in der Hand...
Werde mir mal doch selbst ein Set holen um mich mehr damit vertraut zu machen... ich weiss es geht sicherlich besser. :c

Als Farbe hab ich Tamiya Acrylfarbe benutzt - zusammen mit dem entsprechenden Verdünner der Firma.

Die große Frage ist nun: Wie versiegel ich die?

Epox oder reicht der Tamiya Klarlack?

Ich möchte nicht dass das Epox den Lack angreifen kann und die Wobbler sollen ja ein paar Einsätze überstehen.


Hat da jemand zufällig Erfahrung mit?

Wenn Klarlack reichen würde - kann ich den auch "Airbrushen"? Also auch mit dem verdünner mischen und mit der Pistole auftragen?
Und wie viele Schichten würdet ihr empfehlen?

P.S.: nein ich schreibe absichtlich nicht im Besenstiel Topic - ich schnitz die ja nicht selbst und es ist ja auch kein Holz drunter...
Ehrlichgesagt mag ich aus welchem Grund auch immer die Holzteile nicht so wie zB meine Illex - aber das ist geschmackssache...

Danke schonmal vorab!


----------



## -GT- (30. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler lackiert wie versiegeln?*

Hi,

das einfachste wäre gewesen auf ein Stück Plastik-Sheet eine Probesprühung zu machen die du dann testweise mit Epoxy versiegelst. Dann weißt du 100% ob es sich verträgt. Eigentlich sollte da aber nichts passieren, Tamiya´s basieren auf Acrly mit sehr geringem Anteil Lösemittel, d.h. nach 48Std. durchtrocknen sollte da nichts durch Epoxy angegriffen werden. Bei Nitro- bzw. Emailfarben siehts Anders aus, da gibt es teilweise hässliche Reaktionen mit den Tamiya´s, auch Klarlack aus der Dose welcher noch nicht auf Acryl basiert kann das hervorrufen. 

Ob Tamiya Klarlack auf Dauer wasser-und abriebfest ist würde ich bezweifeln, da die Farben ja speziell im Modellbaubereich zum Einsatz kommen und deshalb eher nicht auf Dauerbelastung ausgelegt sein werden. 

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## gopalfreak (30. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler lackiert wie versiegeln?*

Klasse - danke für die Info!
Hättest du auch noch einen Tip für gutes Epox?
(und vielleicht sogar günstig?)

Da ich ggf. auch noch mit dem Rutenbau anfangen wollte vielleicht sogar etwas was ich dann später dort weiterverwenden kann...

Ich plan dann wohl mal mein Köderkarussel...


----------



## -GT- (30. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler lackiert wie versiegeln?*

Hi, 

sorry, aber im Bereich Epoxy bin ich auch nur mehr oder minder aus dem Rutenbau vertraut, ansonsten hab ich da wenig Erfahrung. Benutze den 2K-Lack von CMW in Spritzen für meine Ringbindungen, ob´s auch für Kunstköder taugt weiß ich nicht. Am besten mal den "Wobbler aus dem Besenstiel"-Thema durchforstern oder dort direkt fragen. Die Tamiya Lacke kenne ich allerdings von früher aus dem Modellbau, von daher die Erfahrung in dem Bereich. 

Noch etwas zur Grundfarbe : Häufig dunkeln Klarlacke die Grundfarben noch etwas ab, d.h. deine braunen Köder mit den schwarzen Streifen könnten evtl. sehr eintönig werden. Bei Tönen wie Braun, Sand, Grau usw. lieber eine Stufe heller sprühen. Auch hier machen Vorabversuche durchaus Sinn, um später den gewünschten Farbton zu erzielen. Je nachdem wie genau man´s nimmt, soll das nur ein zusätzlicher Hinweis sein, da kann man sich nach und nach gut einarbeiten. Dafür das du das 1. Mal mit der Airbrush gearbeitet hast sieht´s schon gut aus !

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## Bulettenbär (30. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler lackiert wie versiegeln?*

Ich denke Epoxy ist zu schwer für die kleinen Wobbler. Auch habe ich des öfteren gelesen, dass man für diese Wobbler definitiv kein Epoxy sondern 2K Klarlack nimmt.

Welchen und Wie? Das weiss ich auch net. Vielleicht mal unter tackleunderground.com suchen. Dort gibt es viele Angler die Plastikkram lackieren:vik:

PS: Vielleicht würde auch Spannlack aus dem Modellbaubereich funktionieren. Diemai hatte mal im Besenstielfred davon als Topcoat berichtet....


----------



## gopalfreak (30. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler lackiert wie versiegeln?*

Hmm zu schwer kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, da alle die da sind Schwimmer sind  
Vielleicht experimentiere ich mal ein wenig rum - ich will ja die bestmögliche Laufeigenschaft - vielleicht kann man da ja noch was drehen.

leider habe ich noch nie knock Offs von einem Illex Chubby oder LC pointer so gesehen - und die zu kaufen und dann umzulackieren ist auch relativ sinnfrei... :/


----------



## diemai (31. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler lackiert wie versiegeln?*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Ich denke Epoxy ist zu schwer für die kleinen Wobbler. Auch habe ich des öfteren gelesen, dass man für diese Wobbler definitiv kein Epoxy sondern 2K Klarlack nimmt.
> 
> Welchen und Wie? Das weiss ich auch net. Vielleicht mal unter tackleunderground.com suchen. Dort gibt es viele Angler die Plastikkram lackieren:vik:
> 
> PS: Vielleicht würde auch Spannlack aus dem Modellbaubereich funktionieren. Diemai hatte mal im Besenstielfred davon als Topcoat berichtet....


 
Spannlack ist 'n Teufelszeug , ....nicht auf lösungsmittelhaltigen Farben verwenden , aus bei Acrylfarben und Permanent-Markern vorher ausprobieren .

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------

